# Weird guitar 5 way switch wiring thing (import switch vs fender switch)



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

ok, guitarfetish sent me this:








with my wiring "upgrade kit" which has a 500K pot for volume I guess, 2 - 250K pots (for tone I suppose) a 5 way "import" switch (different from standard fender switch!!! that is the main problem Im having) and some other stuff including 3 - 472K (0.047 uF?) caps.

I want to wire my stratocaster like this:









As you can see, the switches are not the same. My switch doesn't look like the one in the fralin diagram. My switch is the one in the guitarfetish diagram. I have no clue what to do. could somebody kindly change the drawing in the diagram I want to my type of switch please? 

Also, the tone cap in the diagram looks like it is 0.002 or something...I have 472K (0.047 uF?) caps, are they ok?

I found the schematic for the switch I bought so hopefully this helps...

http://www.effectsconnection.com/images/5wayschem.pdf


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Ignore the top four connectors on the GF switch. Match the bottom 4 and you will see that they are the same as in the bottom pic.

Putting 2 .47uF caps in series will give you close to .22uF.


- Sorry that first part was confusing to read - 

The switch is like two switches from top to bottom it goes:

1 Neck PU
2 Middle PU
3 Bridge PU
4 Output top
5 Output bottom
6 Bridge PU
7 Middle PU
8 Neck PU

When you tie 4 and 5 together you are effectively tieing both sides of the switch together. In your case, they are not doing that.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

man Hamm, you have saved the day  Thank you!!

Just for confirmation, it would look like this with my switch right...










so I would just leave the top four terminals unsoldered right?

edit:

also,

when you say in series, the following diagram would be correct right?










One last question lol...can I remove the "volume kit", which is essentially a treble bleed kit, circled in red, without any problems? 
The reason I ask is that I do not think I have the right cap for it. I will check tomorrow to see if I can find some caps. I have some green "orange drop cap" shaped caps somewhere, from an old fuzz face pedal project. thanks again!!!!

another question, in the original diagram, the tone cap has a value of 0.002. is that uF? or some other measurement...


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Yup, that looks right.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

sweet! thanks Hamm. I will let you know how it sounds hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

ok this is werid...on the guitarfetish site for my kit, it says the caps they included are ".022 uf" each. But when I look on the caps, it says 472 K.

so for the mod Im doing, do I just need to use one of these or two in series?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Somebody told me I need to have a special "blend pot" for the blending pot part...cant I just use my normal alpha pot?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> Somebody told me I need to have a special "blend pot" for the blending pot part...cant I just use my normal alpha pot?


In the circuit you have shown you do not need a blend pot. You should be using a Logarythmic (audio taper) pot though, or it will be hard to find nuances in the blend.

A blend pot is used with two inputs and one output and has back to back (reversed) faders.

The characteristic with your circuit will be that the blend may have to be adjusted in different switch positions.

As for the caps, just try the ones you have. If you don't like it add one in series.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

somebody showed me how to make a no-load pot 









so my alpha pots aren't logarhythmic?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

well I did the mod successfully. However, while repairing a broken guitar cable (since I had the soldering iron out anyway) I burned a chunk of my skin out...the iron dropped onto the little and ring fingers of my left hand :| very sucky
However, I LOVE THE MOD!!! So many more sound and the guitar just sound great. Plus, the tones im getting are a lot more useful than the ones I had with stock strat wiring. w00t w00t


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I also foudn out that black electrical tape makes a great band aid...


----------

